# Corn harvest in SEND?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

How is the corn harvest in SE ND coming along?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

sorry internet scouting is not allowed on this site :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If it is like the rest of the midwest.....about a week or so behind. ;-)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Last I heard there was around 50% down.......


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

g/o said:


> sorry internet scouting is not allowed on this site :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


Sorry, I will try to be less specific!

Pembina? :lol:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Harvest is in full swing in the SE. By the end of next week (barring bad weather) there will be very little crop left standing.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Bagman, thanks!!

Hard to understand how asking a question about 1/4 of state is scouting?

That is a ratorical question, no answer necessay.

Happy Holidays


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bagman said:


> Harvest is in full swing in the SE. By the end of next week (barring bad weather) there will be very little crop left standing.


depends what part of SEND you are referring to :lol: In some places it will need to freeze hard before they can get the corn.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

deacon said:


> Bagman, thanks!!
> 
> Hard to understand how asking a question about 1/4 of state is scouting?
> 
> ...


Not when you take into consideration who is answering the question. :eyeroll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Still a little sore are we Kenny  :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There was a lot coming down late last week and through the weekend down there.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

g/o said:


> Still a little sore are we Kenny  :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :wink:


I'm just fine.....just pointing out the obvious.

And for the last time.....don't call me Kenny.That is reseved for my family members.you don't qualify. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The corn is almost off. Actually it looks like a regular year now, every december there are still a few quarters up here and there. The birds are definetely out, and it has been great hunting.

Found a few cat tracks this weekend on a different note.


----------

